# Spitfire Tombola



## JC_ (Nov 27, 2019)

Here are the winning tickets:





__





Spitfire Tombola


https://www.spitfireaudio.com




vi-control.net






Congrats to the winners! I wish I was one of them


----------



## mobiuscog (Nov 27, 2019)

I missed by a mile  (or hour)


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 27, 2019)

It was 3am here. 😔


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 27, 2019)

Well even if one was awake, they still need to monitor Spitfire's social media and be quick enough to claim the ticket. Luckily enough we all have a lot of free time on our hands, I guess.


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 27, 2019)

Ya I’m not really complaining about it, I’ve been lucky enough to get tickets the past few years (and not going to hate on Spitfire for giving a bunch of people a chance at something free)

They obviously can’t cater to everyone’s time zone. Then again... the product releases usually seem to do a decent job of it


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 27, 2019)

Bollocks. I missed it.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 27, 2019)

... I even did not hear of the tombola the last years ...


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 27, 2019)

I didn't know about this, is it just a raffle where the 1,000 ticket holders each have a chance for "x number" items ?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 27, 2019)

I missed it, again!!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 27, 2019)

Time zones... *😞*


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 27, 2019)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I missed it, again!!



Me too :(


----------



## FinGael (Nov 27, 2019)

Bummer. Did not know about this.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Ah, f**k. My twitter account was logged into my work profile and I missed it.
Twitter push notifications now engaged for Spitfire tweets.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2019)

Amateurs.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2019)

Even though i had to create an instagram account to participate, I guess I can consider being awake in the wee hours here in NYC & being a bit of an insomniac might turn out to be somewhat beneficial. 🤩


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Ah, f**k. My twitter account was logged into my work profile and I missed it.
> Twitter push notifications now engaged for Spitfire tweets.



It's the first time I've ever actually wanted a twitter notification.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

josephspirits said:


> It's the first time I've ever actually wanted a twitter notification.


Correct.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Green is go.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Green is go.


Direct link https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/


----------



## NoamL (Nov 27, 2019)

go go go.

I got mine


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 27, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> I didn't know about this, is it just a raffle where the 1,000 ticket holders each have a chance for "x number" items ?



Also are you only allowed to grab 1 ticket ? (I got one this time so thanks for the warning)

Nevermind google found my answers - https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/tombola/terms-and-conditions/ 

Pretty cool they're doing 31 draws


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Also are you only allowed to grab 1 ticket ? (I got one this time so thanks for the warning)


One per color. One green, yellow and orange. 1000 tickets available of each color.


----------



## tomosane (Nov 27, 2019)

I got both yellow and green, even though I don't follow them on social media! Just happened to look at VI-C at the right times.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 27, 2019)

Got one this time. Never win anything, but worth a shot! Now to keep an eye on the orange tickets...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

I logged on within a minute after getting the push notification and it was already in the 60s. 😳


----------



## Mornats (Nov 27, 2019)

Just got one in the 800s.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 27, 2019)

Green 907


----------



## stixman (Nov 27, 2019)

Snagged one....Spitfire and Sonokinetic sure get the pulse going this time of year...out of the ordinary...nice one Spitfire!


----------



## thov72 (Nov 27, 2019)

Dang it. too late.


----------



## thomasjdev (Nov 27, 2019)

I got 988... phew that was close


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2019)

Damn. Just missed it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

That’s what, half hour before they’re all gone. Wow.


----------



## k4music (Nov 27, 2019)

So is there one more round of tickets or its done?


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 27, 2019)

k4music said:


> So is there one more round of tickets or its done?



One more round i believe. At some point before 4pm the 29th.


----------



## J-M (Nov 27, 2019)

I got the yellow one, missed the latest. Twitter notifications:activated.


----------



## k4music (Nov 27, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> One more round i believe. At some point before 4pm the 29th.


Cool, Thanks.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2019)

Dang, I've just missed the green one but managed to grab yellow earlier this day. Not that it matters much; last year I've had all three colors and still nothing...


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 27, 2019)

Got one earlier. Green 042. Good luck to everyone !


----------



## CT (Nov 27, 2019)

I am not a Twit. Is that the only platform you can be alerted about this through?


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 27, 2019)

miket said:


> I am not a Twit. Is that the only platform you can be alerted about this through?



They are posting on their Instagram stories as well.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2019)

Nothing for me. I miss it every year.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

While I wait for some files to render...a quick Twitter timeline search reveals 2018 last batch of tickets was posted at 1am UK time. So a couple of hours from now.

Take with a pinch of salt and all the rest of it.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> While I wait for some files to render...a quick Twitter timeline search reveals 2018 last batch of tickets was posted at 1am UK time. So a couple of hours from now.
> 
> Take with a pinch of salt and all the rest of it.



So there's more? Do I just click the same link when it is up?
I sound like my dad asking how the 'internet machine' works


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah, I think one more round. Just click the link and log into your SF account. (Though not sure if it's the same link for each round. I've just been clicking the links posted on Twitter.)
Is it sad I'm working late here in the UK with my phone propped up where I can see Twitter alerts? Probably.

For fans of complete and utter niche trivia, it looks like the final tweet was posted from an iPhone. So perhaps Paul before he goes to bed?


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

Pretty ridiculous that they are only doing it on Twitter and Instagram instead of sending an e-mail. Even better would be to just make a tombola with all Spitfire's previous customers.

I'm active on Twitter and also follow Spitfire but never saw anything about the tombola. You'd only see it if you know it's coming and are compulsively refreshing their Twitter profile. Their Twitter profile has 13k followers but the tombola tweet only received 34 likes. That tells you how visible that content was.

Not sure why Spitfire would do these weird sales/marketing strategies that actually damage their brand.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Pretty ridiculous that they are only doing it on Twitter and Instagram instead of sending an e-mail. Even better would be to just make a tombola with all Spitfire's previous customers.
> 
> I'm active on Twitter and also follow Spitfire but never saw anything about the tombola. You'd only see it if you know it's coming and are compulsively refreshing their Twitter profile. Their Twitter profile has 13k followers but the tombola tweet only received 34 likes. That tells you how visible that content was.
> 
> Not sure why Spitfire would do these weird sales/marketing strategies that actually damage their brand.


Well, the last batch of 1000 disappeared within half an hour, so someone is seeing them! You can set up a push notification alert if you're fussed..


----------



## JC_ (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Not sure why Spitfire would do these weird sales/marketing strategies that actually damage their brand.



I don't think giving away thousands+ worth of software to build social media and attract new customers is going to damage their brand. It's a pretty cool thing for a company to do IMO.

I might not be able to update this thread as I have to go out for the night but the next one will probably be at 8:00PM EST (hour and a half from now) but I would check at 7:00pm as well, just in case. If it doesn't happen at those times then I have no idea.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah, I think one more round. Just click the link and log into your SF account. (Though not sure if it's the same link for each round. I've just been clicking the links posted on Twitter.)



cheers man! I’m all setup now


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

JC_ said:


> I don't think giving away thousands+ worth of software to build social media and attract new customers is going to damage their brand. It's a pretty cool thing for a company to do IMO.



Oh I'm sure the ones that got in are happy.

I'm not so sure about the rest.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Oh I'm sure the ones that got in are happy.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the rest.



That could be said for literally any drawing. 1000 people can get in on each. That’s a fair amount of people.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 27, 2019)

Spitfire site seems overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

mralmostpopular said:


> That could be said for literally any drawing. 1000 people can get in on each. That’s a fair amount of people.



I disagree but hey this is a music forum so I won't really start discussing bad marketing practices.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

*NOT A DRILL:* Final round is live now...
https://t.co/pQpEDA1wME?amp=1 (https://spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket)/


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 27, 2019)

It's ON!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2019)

it's on


----------



## NoamL (Nov 27, 2019)

The final ticket is now live.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Phew. 2 out of 3 'aint bad. It was moving past number 60 within seconds...
Good luck everyone!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2019)

Yay! I got one! Not sure how much good it will do. But will wait until Saturday to make any purchases just in case.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Phew. 2 out of 3 'aint bad. It was moving past number 60 within seconds...
> Good luck everyone!



I got nervous for a second because I got the “oops” error. A page refresh took care of it.


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Nov 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Yay! I got one! Not sure how much good it will do. But will wait until Saturday to make any purchases just in case.



Same here


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 27, 2019)

Just found out (the bad way) that this is where you go: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/

If 308 Bronze gets picked I'll work out a way to gift on.... whooops!


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Nov 27, 2019)

dozicusmaximus said:


> Same here



I asked Spitfire about this earlier today - They said they would refund you if you won a collection you bought during Black Friday


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 27, 2019)

I see a ticket with a number!  But... how does this work?


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Nov 27, 2019)

wetalkofdreams said:


> I asked Spitfire about this earlier today - They said they would refund you if you won a collection you bought during Black Friday


Good to know! Thanks! I'm actually holding out for an OT sale on Ark 1 first. Still trying to figure out what studio sounds from Spitfire I'd like to mix with it


----------



## HardyP (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> a quick Twitter timeline search reveals 2018 last batch of tickets was posted at 1am UK time


Thank you very much for that hint, finally got one... needed 3-4 refreshs, ...
Since it’s already 2am over here, I wouldn’t have made it without that!


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Nov 27, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> I see a ticket with a number!  But... how does this work?


Check your email.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Yay! I got one! Not sure how much good it will do. But will wait until Saturday to make any purchases just in case.



It’s like 1:97 odds, so really not too bad.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

Can I go to bed now? Zzzzz


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 27, 2019)

I got two out of three, through Spitfire’s Facebook feed.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

Just saw that the last prize is an Otamatone. I mean, that’s basically the best prize on the list, amiright? 😉


----------



## Fleer (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m in! I’m in!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2019)

mralmostpopular said:


> Just saw that the last prize is an Otamatone. I mean, that’s basically the best prize on the list, amiright? 😉


I just spent 5 minutes hunting for that information.. 
To save you lot the trouble:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/tombola/terms-and-conditions/


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 27, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> Just found out (the bad way) that this is where you go: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/
> 
> If 308 Bronze gets picked I'll work out a way to gift on.... whooops!


I am rooting for you. I hope you win a second Bricasti.


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 27, 2019)

I ended up using a browser plugin to spam the page to get a ticket. I'm not proud of it, but with a newborn, it's not easy to continuously check my social feed.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I just spent 5 minutes hunting for that information..
> To save you lot the trouble:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/tombola/terms-and-conditions/



Oh wow those a lot of prizes!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 27, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> Just found out (the bad way) that this is where you go: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/
> 
> If 308 Bronze gets picked I'll work out a way to gift on.... whooops!


I call dibs


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 27, 2019)

mralmostpopular said:


> Just saw that the last prize is an Otamatone. I mean, that’s basically the best prize on the list, amiright? 😉


Argh! Curiosity was stronger than me


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Yay! I got one! Not sure how much good it will do. But will wait until Saturday to make any purchases just in case.


And this my friend is why the tombola probably postpones/obstructs sales. But hey if ain't broke


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> I ended up using a browser plugin to spam the page to get a ticket. I'm not proud of it, but with a newborn, it's not easy to continuously check my social feed.



Yep, the system is super easy to hack. Anyone can create 10 Spitfire accounts and then keep 10 tabs open with an auto-refresh plugin like you did.

It's also biased in rewarding people that can keep refreshing social media at a particular time instead of rewarding actual customers.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> Argh! Curiosity was stronger than me


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Yep, the system is super easy to hack. Anyone can create 10 Spitfire accounts and then keep 10 tabs open with an auto-refresh plugin like you did.
> 
> It's also biased in rewarding people that can keep refreshing social media at a particular time instead of rewarding actual customers.



Wouldn’t that be a pain to deal with later since the winning library would be tied to that account? Plus, you likely have to provide your information to Spitfire, so it’s possible that you’d be caught. I’m not saying it doesn’t happen, but I have my doubts that it’s rampant.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 27, 2019)

I just love this feeling of delayed or postponed gratification. As long as the prizes aren’t drawn, I can win the everything bundle with my sole Orange ticket. Sure I will.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> It's also biased in rewarding people that can keep refreshing social media at a particular time instead of rewarding actual customers


I thought Black Friday was about creating shopping frenzy not about rewarding customers.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 27, 2019)

Cannot care less ! _NO_ Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, countless other social media. The more various providers go down those paths, the more desire to move on. 
SF-Ton just provided Orchestral Grand for just over $12. My kinda 'cool' !


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 27, 2019)

To be clear, you didn’t have to go to social media - you could go to the Spitfire site. Or here, which is how I got my second ticket in time. It’s a simple raffle / sweepstakes - seems like a fun thing for their interested customers. They also have a lot of interesting free video content coming out in the next couple of days. Don’t see that from any other developer. Is it marketing? Sure. Do you need to buy anything to enjoy it? Nope.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 27, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Cannot care less ! _NO_ Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, countless other social media. The more various providers go down those paths, the more desire to move on.
> SF-Ton just provided Orchestral Grand for just over $12. My kinda 'cool' !


How do you calculate that OG price, sos?


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2019)

mralmostpopular said:


> Wouldn’t that be a pain to deal with later since the winning library would be tied to that account? Plus, you likely have to provide your information to Spitfire, so it’s possible that you’d be caught. I’m not saying it doesn’t happen, but I have my doubts that it’s rampant.



I doubt it's rampant, but I also doubt Spitfire wants to go through the hassle of verifying international identities. A paying customer would be an elegant and simple proof of identity.

I don't know how much a pita it would be have multiple accounts as far as product auth goes. I have a number of Spitfire products and Albion One is the only that required any registration with a serial into Native Access.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2019)

Fleer said:


> How do you calculate that OG price, sos?


They calculate it based on what you already own. Just like I will pay $38 for the Ton because I have OG and BDT.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> They calculate it based on what you already own. Just like I will pay $38 for the Ton because I have OG and BDT.


Is bdt really that good? Seems to be a staple of many peoples process


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2019)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Is bdt really that good? Seems to be a staple of many peoples process


I find it a little frustrating because for some reason Spitfire's Kontakt players don't read my playing pressure well, so I can't hear it well when playing. But if I put midi in my DAW and play it, it sounds pretty good. You get a different variety of sounds depending on the velocity.


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 27, 2019)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Is bdt really that good? Seems to be a staple of many peoples process


IMHO it is. Understanding the velocity curve was a bit tricky at first, but now it feels pretty natural, so I can play with both hands on the piano if I want to, and if you add to that some inspiring sounds... Well, it gets the job done, quickly, and it can be easily layered it with Tundra, Aone and libs from other devs.
I'm not saying it's perfect; it isn't, but I use it almost every day for some reason.

As an example, in this track the main strings (cello and violin, loud patches) are BDT


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 27, 2019)

Well I just wasted 1/2 hour pointlessly trying to get one only to read to the end of this thread that they’ve all gone. I think it would be kind to newbies to make that clear on the marketing pages etc that the offer has closed.



​


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry - feel like my post was too moany (is that a word?!).

They’re giving away free stuff again - and I’m complaining like some spoilt kid! 

Truth be told, I haven’t even used all the stuff I bought last Christmas so probably should be happy with what I have.

Good luck to all those who entered!


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 27, 2019)

Well I got one. I was really happy to get it, so I feel like this is a winner. I can smell the Everything-Bundle already. There is a scent of disappointment already mixed in it tho, because I'm usually just really unlucky when it comes to that kind of stuff


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 28, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> Well even if one was awake, they still need to monitor Spitfire's social media and be quick enough to claim the ticket. Luckily enough we all have a lot of free time on our hands, I guess.


That's why I turned notifications on for all of their social pages lol Snatched that last ticket in minutes :D


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 28, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Sorry - feel like my post was too moany (is that a word?!).
> 
> They’re giving away free stuff again - and I’m complaining like some spoilt kid!
> 
> ...


It’s early and pre coffee hours. Moans are free. 😊


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2019)

Well got one ticket so far, the latest batch was released at 1am UK time so was fast asleep!


----------



## J-M (Nov 28, 2019)

Well...I have one ticket and that's all I need to win the everything collection...so you guys might as well give me yours, no, really, you don't need 'em anymore. I 'm doing you a favor here!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2019)

Got 2.
My wife was yelling why I was checking my phone at 2am.


----------



## Pier (Nov 28, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Truth be told, I haven’t even used all the stuff I bought last Christmas so probably should be happy with what I have.



Stop being reasonable you party pooper!!!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 28, 2019)

Sadly missed all of them... not gotten mails about it even from SA.
Oh well... too bad so sad... Nah.. chances of winning was very very slim with 4K of tickets.

Good luck everybody who got tickets..  (seriously)


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 28, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Got 2.
> My wife was yelling why I was checking my phone at 2am.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2019)

Fry777 said:


>



ROTF !

Can you rework the quotes ?
Woman "I bet he's thinking about his stupid music stuff again"
Man "Got Orange 092. Can sleep now"


----------



## FinGael (Nov 28, 2019)

RogiervG said:


> Sadly missed all of them... not gotten mails about it even from SA.
> Oh well... too bad so sad... Nah.. chances of winning was very very slim with 4K of tickets.
> 
> Good luck everybody who got tickets..  (seriously)



Me too. I tried to stay awake last night, but had to give up and go sleeping at 3AM, so missed the last one too.

Best of luck to all who got tickets.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2019)

So, the tombola starts at 5pm UK time. I'm spending the day clearing out SSD space to store the "Everything Collection" I'm inevitably going to win. I can smell victory on my (digital) tickets.

I've picked out a suit to wear at the champagne reception where Paul and Christian will hand over my winning hard drive. Do I have to make a speech? Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 29, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Do I have to make a speech? Any pointers appreciated.



Just follow my lead to the winners circle. You'll get plenty of tips just watching others from the back of the queue with your winning SM58 ticket ticket


----------



## Chance Boudreaux (Nov 29, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> So, the tombola starts at 5pm UK time. I'm spending the day clearing out SSD space to store the "Everything Collection" I'm inevitably going to win. I can smell victory on my (digital) tickets.
> 
> I've picked out a suit to wear at the champagne reception where Paul and Christian will hand over my winning hard drive. Do I have to make a speech? Any pointers appreciated.


Why would you need to clear out SSD space if they will hand over a brand new hard drive? I'm sorry, but this is a clear sign your ticket is not going to win the Everything Collection.

My own shiny yellow ticket is giving me a very good vibe though. I feel I'm going to win.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2019)

How do you see your ticket again? I went here -

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/

and it said the tombola is already over


----------



## HardyP (Nov 29, 2019)

NoamL said:


> How do you see your ticket again?


In the email that you got (if you were able to grab a number)...?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2019)

NoamL said:


> How do you see your ticket again? I went here -
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/
> 
> and it said the tombola is already over


Did you not print them out, frame them and put them in a safe? Clearly it's your first time.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2019)

NoamL said:


> How do you see your ticket again? I went here -
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/black-friday-2019/tombola/get-ticket/
> 
> and it said the tombola is already over


I received an email with the ticket number and color.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2019)

No worries everyone. I've taken screenshots of my email in case Google's servers go down! #BePrepared


----------



## Pier (Nov 29, 2019)

It's on:


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 29, 2019)

Here we go!

Shouldn't they start with the biggest prize downwards...? To give everyone a chance to win the main prize...?

Seems odd to do it this way.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2019)

WINNERS SO FAR

Getting Eaten By @christianhenson - *Orange 308*

El Gato Streamdeck - *Orange 458*

AKG Headphones - *Green 731 *

Tony Dixon Hi-D Whistle - *Yellow 750 *

Shure MS58 Microphone - *Orange 399*

Otamatone!!!!! - *Orange 70*

Aperture Strings - *Yellow 349*


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 29, 2019)

lol 666


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 29, 2019)

Still not pulled my number/colour out. Not happy!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 29, 2019)

Nothing. If i didnt have bad luck, i would have no luck at all.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners!

Spitfire said they'd have a graphic with all the ticket winners on their social media.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 29, 2019)

so exciting my wife won a big collection!!!


----------



## Pier (Nov 29, 2019)

After ranting about not including all previous customers in the tombola... I will retract. I thought they would do it digitally instead of actually putting all the paper tickets in a real tombola. I guess that has more charm 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 29, 2019)

Anybody here win the everything?


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 29, 2019)

Is there a recap anywhere of all the tickets that have been drawn ? I missed it...


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 29, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Is there a recap anywhere of all the tickets that have been drawn ? I missed it...



They’re going to put it up on social media a little later.


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 29, 2019)

Won the swarm collection with 810 orange! I've used up my luck for the next 10 years.


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Nov 29, 2019)

Missed it. Can't wait to check the numbers to make sure my number wasn't picked.  haha


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 29, 2019)

Salohcin894 said:


> Won the swarm collection with 810 orange! I've used up my luck for the next 10 years.



Damn you. That's the one i wanted!


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 29, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Damn you. That's the one i wanted!



I'd share if I could and if I already had the swarms!

My excuse for upgrading my computer is getting closer and closer since I'm running out of space and trying to manage everything on a 2015 macbook.


----------



## abrasounds (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn, I missed the draw! Would Spitfire let us know who are the winners or do I need to go watch it to see if my number was picked?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Salohcin894 (Nov 29, 2019)

abrasounds said:


> Damn, I missed the draw! Would Spitfire let us know who are the winners or do I need to go watch it to see if my number was picked?



They said they would email/put a graphic on their social media of who won.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 29, 2019)

I never did figure out how to get tickets. Clicked all the links, followed on Facebook and Instagram, but never managed to get to actually find out how to get a ticket. I missed it last year due to project deadlines. This year I made time for it, but couldn't figure it out. Frustrating and a waste of time.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow, feel so lucky to have won the «unlimited subscription » lot.
* joke *


----------



## abrasounds (Nov 29, 2019)

Salohcin894 said:


> They said they would email/put a graphic on their social media of who won.



Thanks! I'm checking it out anyway because I'm too curious 😆


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 29, 2019)

jpb007.uk said:


> I never did figure out how to get tickets. Clicked all the links, followed on Facebook and Instagram, but never managed to get to actually find out how to get a ticket. I missed it last year due to project deadlines. This year I made time for it, but couldn't figure it out. Frustrating and a waste of time.



? there was nothing to figure out. Maybe they were over already? as literally the only thing to do was to click on the link, and a page would open up with the ticket, and you'd also receive it in your email..


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 29, 2019)

jpb007.uk said:


> I never did figure out how to get tickets. Clicked all the links, followed on Facebook and Instagram, but never managed to get to actually find out how to get a ticket. I missed it last year due to project deadlines. This year I made time for it, but couldn't figure it out. Frustrating and a waste of time.



I got mine via Facebook; when they posted a ticket, you just had to click on it. If you got a ticket, it went directly into your SF account. Easy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2019)

I missed the beginning, but I don't think I won anything based on what I saw. Oh, well. Guess I will get Edna Earth, um I mean the Ton now. 

I really wanted that Everything Bundle, with its pretty box and two SSDs.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 29, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I missed the beginning, but I don't think I won anything based on what I saw. Oh, well. Guess I will get Edna Earth, um I mean the Ton now.
> 
> I really wanted that Everything Bundle, with its pretty box and two SSDs.


We all did


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2019)

I haven’t seen the results yet so I’m still living in hope land..


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 29, 2019)

Didn't win but there's always next year hopefully, thanks for allowing us the chance Spitfire!


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 29, 2019)

Spitfire Audio —


----------



## wlinart (Nov 29, 2019)

Earlier today i was in doubt about buying the ton, now it's not necessary anymore 😁 
Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2019)

Grumble. Oh well, next time.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 29, 2019)

wlinart said:


> Earlier today i was in doubt about buying the ton, now it's not necessary anymore 😁
> Thanks Spitfire!


Ooh what did you win?


----------



## wlinart (Nov 29, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Ooh what did you win?


The ton, just what i wanted to buy


----------



## Mornats (Nov 29, 2019)

wlinart said:


> The ton, just what i wanted to buy



Ha, amazing luck! Congratulations!


----------



## DavidY (Nov 29, 2019)

My one-and-only ticket was just one number away from winning. 
If I'd clicked on that link just a little later...


----------



## C.Franzén (Nov 30, 2019)

This was a fun black friday surprise!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 30, 2019)

wlinart said:


> Earlier today i was in doubt about buying the ton, now it's not necessary anymore 😁
> Thanks Spitfire!


congratz!


----------



## CoffeeLover (Nov 30, 2019)

i totally missed what this was about.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 30, 2019)

Since I never win, I never play, even in Vegas


----------



## redlester (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Since I never win, I never play, even in Vegas



I never win anything, ever. 

Oh, except last year - when I won the Everything collection!!


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 30, 2019)

redlester said:


> I never win anything, ever.
> 
> Oh, except last year - when I won the Everything collection!!


 Ah ! Cool !.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 1, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Ah ! Cool !.


If anyone won a collection that contains Spitfire Chamber Strings, but they already had it, please feel free to gift on here. It's all I really wanted. You can continue with the other libraries.😁


----------

